# Internet Einwahl



## suntrop (23. März 2003)

Ich will mit Linux(Mandrake) ins Internet. Das Problem dabei ist
ich habe kaum Ahnung davon. Die ganzen Einstellungen wurden mir
von einem Freund gemacht. Ich sollte mich dann immer über das Terminal
als su einloggen und dann i-start eintippen um mich einzuwählen.

Nur funktioniert das nicht mehr so. Es kommt immer die
Antwort bush (oder so) nicht gefunden.

Das Passwort ist aber richtig.


Ist das mit dem i-start falsch?



Einer hier kann mir doch sicherlich helfen, oder?


----------



## melmager (23. März 2003)

so wie du es sagst scheint es das dein i-start wech ist..

denn du dich als su einloggst mach doch mal ein ls
da sollte dein i-start angezeigt werden 

ich gehe mal davon aus das nicht

wenn nein dann hätten wir mal die ausgabe von

pwd

und dann

find / -name i-start


----------



## suntrop (25. März 2003)

Ich habe versucht das zu tun, was du mir geschrieben hast,
auch wenn ich gar nicht weiß was ich da mache. 
Und wie du es prophezeit hast stand nirgendwo i-start.

Das mit dem pwd find/ -name i-start hat auch nichts bewirkt.


Im Grunde hat sich das Problem sowieso von selbst gelöst.
Denn ich musste mein Zugangs-Passwort für die Internet Verbindung
neu machen. Aber auch da habe ich keine Ahnung wie und wo(?).


----------

